

What Methodology does LinkedIn use to rank my profession locally? - JacobAldridge
http://jacobaldridge.com/business/top-25-best-business-coaches-in-brisbane-australia/

======
JacobAldridge
My name recently popped up on a LinkedIn list of the "Top 25 X in Y". I'll
milk it for all the ego and SEO benefits I can, but it's clearly not a
properly considered analysis of the marketplace.

Does anybody know what criteria is used to calculate these lists? I'm guessing
there's an algorithm that can produce them for different job titles across
every geographic area, so it's only a matter of time before people start
marketing themselves as "#1 Foo in Bar according to LinkedIn".

